
A brief history of badge ribbons at SF conventions - fanf2
http://twincitiesgeek.com/2020/01/a-brief-history-of-convention-ribbons/
======
wafflesraccoon
I do really love these ribbons, you can find them everywhere at just about any
geek/fandom convention these days.

------
gwbas1c
The collections of ribbons pictured reminds me of the tape balls we used to
make when I played hockey. We had to use athletic tape to hold on our shin
pads.

One girl on the team had one so big she could almost play soccer with it.

